# Thought it was crab now thinking dallis?



## robdnet (Jul 23, 2019)

Still a novice here and in my lawn. I always assumed this was crabgrasss (not the Kyllinga in the back) but reading on here and watching a few videos I'm now thinking it is dallisgrass. I've been spot spraying with Sedgehammer and Southern Trimec but I don't think the Trimec is labeled for crab or dallis. Any help on ID and treatment would be appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## Sublime (Jun 15, 2019)

Dallisgrass. Paint with glyphosate.


----------



## robdnet (Jul 23, 2019)

Sublime said:


> Dallisgrass. Paint with glyphosate.


Thank you. Getting some disposable brushes on my way home from work. Will premixed RoundUp work?


----------



## Sublime (Jun 15, 2019)

robdnet said:


> Sublime said:
> 
> 
> > Dallisgrass. Paint with glyphosate.
> ...


Yes it will. Depending on which version of RoundUp, keep in mind it can take up to 10 days to see results after application. So don't freak out if you don't see them die immediately.


----------



## robdnet (Jul 23, 2019)

@Sublime thanks again. Painted the crud out of that dallisgrass.


----------

